# About.com- Non Gassy Foods



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sometime you just want to play it safe. Perhaps you have a hot date or an important business presentation. The last thing you want to deal with is excessive intestinal gas. For those times, you will want to have a copy of the following list close at hand:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

